# For Sale 2006 28Rsds $12500



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

Selling our 2006 28RSDS. Good condition. Had to replace one section of Sheet vinyl flooring in front of couch and rear slide after cold cracked it 2 yrs ago. Our children have taken on too many sports. Maybe I'll move on to something smaller when their gone. Asking $12500.

**LOWER PRICE and Pics of replaced flooring.

Click the link to see some photos I have more but these were taken with my phone in the rain and not my camera. I need to get back on a nice day and open everything up.

http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb370/LostHighway2/

I'll probably be selling My 2005 Excursion if anyone's interested in that too. Limited 6.0 Diesel 4wd about 31,000miles Black, tan leather rear captains. DVD entertainment. Pretty much all options. Asking $29000


----------



## coloradosnoozer (Jul 10, 2010)

If you still have the excursion for sale I would like to see some pictures if you have any. I just sold my excirsion (v10)and I need one like yours. Please call me Dari Laidman or e-mail [email protected] or 970 376-0466



LostHighway said:


> Selling our 2006 28RSDS. Good condition. Had to replace one section of Sheet vinyl flooring in front of couch and rear slide after cold cracked it 2 yrs ago. Our children have taken on too many sports. Maybe I'll move on to something smaller when their gone. Asking $12500.
> 
> **LOWER PRICE and Pics of replaced flooring.
> 
> ...


----------

